# How do I get my Spring Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 unlocked, Model T217s



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi gang,

I have been beaten up by Sprint and am sick of it so I got an account with T Mobile. Originally they said they unlocked it. Then I got a new sim card and it worked for a short time but that was because I was using Ting, a subsidiary of Sprint as my service. I cancelled them and now I don't have service. 

I called T Mobile, the company I want to switch to and they said I needed to get Sprint to unlock my device. Then I called Sprint and they said I needed to get T Mobile to unlock itlol

I have all the numbers I need including and MEI IMEID DEC and an MSL number. I have inserted a new T mobile sim card in my device and all I get it an invalid sim note but no connection with t mobile. I don't get a place to enter a password. Pleaseeeeeeee, I have been at this problem for about a week and I am at the end of my rope. I am dealing with dishonest unscrupulous people. Can somebody help me unlock my device? I have been to two unlocking companies and they say they can't find a code. Sprint says all i need is my MSL number and I have my MSL number but they say ask T Mobile and T Mobile won't help.

The Model number of My Samsung Galaxy tab 3 is sm-t217s. I own the tablet free and clear, I purchased it from Sprint.


----------



## Devpro (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello,
I was looking for an answer, found this, hope it helps.
Check out this video, 




Once again hope this helps.
Keep me posted,
Devpro


----------

